# Top 10 Surprising Superfoods for Super Pets



## Petguide.com (May 6, 2013)

​




> When it comes to your pet’s overall well being, you want to give him a paw up – after all, your Super Pet needs to be running at his best. Rev up your pet’s diet with these Top 10 Superfoods!
> 
> Did you know that there are certain foods referred to as 'Superfoods'? They came by this name for good reason: packed with antioxidants, fiber, vitamins and minerals, and other nutrients, these superfoods help to make us healthier and live longer. And good news – they’re not just for people! Our pets can benefit from the awesome abilities of superfoods as well.
> 
> ...


Read more about the Top 10 Surprising Superfoods for Super Pets at PetGuide.com.


----------

